# شاهد الان الفلم الوثايقي لموسم عسل السدر



## ملك العسل (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

شاهد معنا الان الفلم الوقائقي الثاني لعمليه اعداد وتجيهيز وقص احد المناحل للموسم السدر للعام الهجري 1431/1432 ونتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم واستحسانكم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qJ07xV663Y&feature=player_embedded

لمزيد من الطلبات والاستفسارات الرجاء الاتصال بنا 

0594232004

او عن طريق الايميل 

[email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: شاهد الان الفلم الوثايقي لموسم عسل السدر*

بالتوفيق ياغالي .


----------

